# Overseas adoption stories, Moy Dungannon, Tues 26 Nov at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

*Evening for inter-country adopters/and those interested! in Moy, Dungannon* - this is the first of three support sessions specifically aimed at inter-country adopters and those considering this family building choice. Experienced adopters from Thailand and the Phillippines share stories and answer questions about how they adopted their child and address cultural, racial and identity issues in their families.
*Moy Group*
Keeping a Child's Culture Alive
Inter country Adopters Speak
*When:*
Tues 26th November 7.30pm to 9.30pm
*Where:*
Moy Methodist Hall, Dungannon
*Contact:*
Sharon Davidson - [email protected] to book a place.


----------

